# Boston Herald Talk Back Forum



## ShakeEmDOwn016 (Nov 2, 2002)

Here is the link to today's Boston Herald Talk Back Forum....

Police Details

http://news.bostonherald.com/forums...ction=display;threadid=9738;start=0#msg128993


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

I took a look at it, what a bunch of assholes.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Left wing liberals! I love how the uninformed become so knowledgeable when it comes to bashing cops.


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

Ya, no kidding, I just had to post on it and now im getting all hot and bothered, lol. I think ill just wrtie more cites.


----------



## GD (May 2, 2002)

Rhode Island use Flagpeople(political correctness,lol). They did a study, comparing police details to flaggers and the cost was almost identical. It really is a joke to compare flaggers to cops.


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

I actually joined with the intent of replying, but, ugh. I don't really need that much of an increase in my BP right now. Funny how the post says the MA is the only state that uses police as opposed to flag-carrying malcontents... since we all know thats not true.


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

Of course not, when I was in the process for pawtucket and a dept in Ct I found that thier details are predomintatly higher and more lucrative than ours here in MA.


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

I have a headache from reading the posts from those people who really have no clue about the reality of things. I felt compelled to sign up and post something of substance for the liberal whiners to read. After all this is the profession I chose, worked hard to get into, and take pride in; therefore, bashing all cops as lazy and milking the system during details does not cut it with me.

We can have our differences of opinon here on this site about law enforcement issues, protocol, etc. But when it comes down to it regardless of what agency we work for, the end goal is the generally the same, the safety and well being of the public. Its accomplished by means of a police department (state/local) or federal investigative agency by enforcement or corrections agency by keeping the scumbags where they belong, behind lock and key. And those interested in LE on here for supporting us.

Having said that, click on the Boston Harold link, sign up (it takes two seconds), and defend your position on that non-sense topic. And keep it educated and professional, not a bash session like it gets on here sometimes.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2005)

There must be a few MASSCOPS members on the BH Talkback forum. They are the ones with intelligent answers. It must from all the practice with patrol topics and heated discussions on this board.


----------

